# Info Domains und Challenge Verfahren



## oezer (26. September 2001)

Hi,

hier die ersten gechallenged info Domains:

DINFO2001-00101-0001 everything.info 
DINFO2001-00102-0001 index.info 
DINFO2001-00103-0001 immo.info 
DINFO2001-00104-0001 lexington.info 
DINFO2001-00105-0001 vision.info 
DINFO2001-00106-0001 chocolate.info 
DINFO2001-00107-0001 kirche.info 
DINFO2001-00108-0001 eres.info 
DINFO2001-00109-0001 economic.info 
DINFO2001-00110-0001 aia.info 
DINFO2001-00111-0001 innovations.info 
DINFO2001-00112-0001 waldorf.info 
DINFO2001-00113-0001 mini.info 
DINFO2001-00114-0001 india.info 
DINFO2001-00115-0001 lasvegas.info 
DINFO2001-00116-0001 wein.info 
DINFO2001-00117-0001 financial.info 
DINFO2001-00118-0001 london.info 
DINFO2001-00119-0001 box.info 
DINFO2001-00120-0001 hollywood.info 
DINFO2001-00121-0001 connex.info 
DINFO2001-00122-0001 stansted.info 
DINFO2001-00123-0001 gatwick.info 
DINFO2001-00124-0001 total.info 
DINFO2001-00125-0001 bier.info 
DINFO2001-00126-0001 brauerei.info 
DINFO2001-00127-0001 greenfingers.info 
DINFO2001-00128-0001 beer.info 
DINFO2001-00129-0001 magenta.info 
DINFO2001-00130-0001 alex.info 
DINFO2001-00131-0001 adhesives.info 
DINFO2001-00132-0001 yellowpages.info 
DINFO2001-00133-0001 antivirus.info 
DINFO2001-00134-0001 reel.info 
DINFO2001-00135-0001 zoo.info 
DINFO2001-00136-0001 summercamp.info 
DINFO2001-00137-0001 power.info 
DINFO2001-00138-0001 erotik.info 
DINFO2001-00139-0001 vodafone.info 
DINFO2001-00140-0001 montana.info 
DINFO2001-00141-0001 wema.info 
DINFO2001-00142-0001 hindu.info 
DINFO2001-00143-0001 holiday.info 
DINFO2001-00144-0001 topchoice.info 
DINFO2001-00145-0001 insurance.info 
DINFO2001-00146-0001 apple.info 
DINFO2001-00147-0001 frankfurt.info 
DINFO2001-00148-0001 oneandonly.info 
DINFO2001-00149-0001 holeinone.info 
DINFO2001-00150-0001 247.info 
DINFO2001-00151-0001 411.info 
DINFO2001-00152-0001 tms.info 
DINFO2001-00153-0001 encyclopedia.info 
DINFO2001-00154-0001 pebblebeach.info 
DINFO2001-00155-0001 innovation.info 
DINFO2001-00156-0001 wengen.info 
DINFO2001-00157-0001 mediaworld.info 
DINFO2001-00158-0001 vitra.info 
DINFO2001-00159-0001 ford.info 
DINFO2001-00160-0001 advocate.info 
DINFO2001-00161-0001 calendar.info 
DINFO2001-00162-0001 arthritis.info 
DINFO2001-00163-0001 estate.info 
DINFO2001-00164-0001 obertauern.info 
DINFO2001-00165-0001 airlines.info 
DINFO2001-00166-0001 books.info 
DINFO2001-00167-0001 schools.info 
DINFO2001-00168-0001 netnation.info 
DINFO2001-00169-0001 schiurlaub.info 
DINFO2001-00170-0001 discount.info 
DINFO2001-00171-0001 becker.info 
DINFO2001-00172-0001 mir.info 
DINFO2001-00173-0001 economist.info 
DINFO2001-00174-0001 aaa.info 
DINFO2001-00175-0001 transtec.info 
DINFO2001-00176-0001 passivhaus.info 
DINFO2001-00177-0001 medi.info 
DINFO2001-00178-0001 radstadt.info 
DINFO2001-00179-0001 lotto.info 
DINFO2001-00180-0001 dvd.info 
DINFO2001-00181-0001 naturns.info 
DINFO2001-00182-0001 meran.info 
DINFO2001-00183-0001 euro.info 
DINFO2001-00184-0001 ferien.info


----------



## oezer (26. September 2001)

DINFO2001-00001-0001 
DINFO2001-00001-0002 wireless.info 
DINFO2001-00002-0001 nice.info 
DINFO2001-00003-0001 
DINFO2001-00003-0002 gesundheit.info 
DINFO2001-00004-0001 leone.info 
DINFO2001-00005-0001 ipl.info 
DINFO2001-00006-0001 zoom.info 
DINFO2001-00007-0001 tech.info 
DINFO2001-00008-0001 access.info 
DINFO2001-00009-0001 med.info 
DINFO2001-00010-0001 broadway.info 
DINFO2001-00011-0001 
DINFO2001-00011-0002 
DINFO2001-00011-0003 business.info 
DINFO2001-00012-0001 etickets.info 
DINFO2001-00013-0001 movie.info 
DINFO2001-00014-0001 software.info 
DINFO2001-00015-0001 google.info 
DINFO2001-00016-0001 scores.info 
DINFO2001-00017-0001 joy.info 
DINFO2001-00018-0001 instant.info 
DINFO2001-00019-0001 stressless.info 
DINFO2001-00020-0001 praktiker.info 
DINFO2001-00021-0001 
DINFO2001-00021-0002 bingo.info 
DINFO2001-00022-0001 deutschland.info 
DINFO2001-00023-0001 futbol.info 
DINFO2001-00024-0001 bundesregierung.info 
DINFO2001-00025-0001 sick.info 
DINFO2001-00026-0001 miller.info 
DINFO2001-00027-0001 whitehouse.info 
DINFO2001-00028-0001 vienna.info 
DINFO2001-00029-0001 vat.info 
DINFO2001-00030-0001 orange.info 
DINFO2001-00031-0001 sydney.info 
DINFO2001-00032-0001 tip.info 
DINFO2001-00033-0001 jobs.info 
DINFO2001-00034-0001 barcelona.info 
DINFO2001-00035-0001 gambling.info 
DINFO2001-00036-0001
DINFO2001-00036-0002 casino.info 
DINFO2001-00037-0001 ergo.info 
DINFO2001-00038-0001 
DINFO2001-00038-0002 america.info 
DINFO2001-00039-0001 madrid.info 
DINFO2001-00040-0001 click4.info 
DINFO2001-00041-0001 comic.info 
DINFO2001-00042-0001 economics.info 
DINFO2001-00043-0001 imperia.info 
DINFO2001-00044-0001 trucks.info 
DINFO2001-00045-0001 fan.info 
DINFO2001-00046-0001 atoz.info 
DINFO2001-00047-0001 valencia.info 
DINFO2001-00048-0001 tickets.info 
DINFO2001-00049-0001 money.info 
DINFO2001-00050-0001 mall.info 
DINFO2001-00051-0001 dkv.info 
DINFO2001-00052-0001 
DINFO2001-00052-0002 rugby.info 
DINFO2001-00053-0001 eso.info 
DINFO2001-00054-0001 sweepstakes.info 
DINFO2001-00055-0001
DINFO2001-00055-0002 travel.info 
DINFO2001-00056-0001 
DINFO2001-00056-0002 lastminute.info 
DINFO2001-00057-0001 buzz.info 
DINFO2001-00058-0001 budget.info 
DINFO2001-00059-0001 comet.info 
DINFO2001-00060-0001 optometry.info 
DINFO2001-00061-0001 chatrooms.info 
DINFO2001-00062-0001 immobilien.info 
DINFO2001-00063-0001 pacific.info 
DINFO2001-00064-0001 optima.info 
DINFO2001-00065-0001 diy.info 
DINFO2001-00066-0001 telecom.info 
DINFO2001-00067-0001 
DINFO2001-00067-0002 baseball.info 
DINFO2001-00068-0001 optician.info 
DINFO2001-00069-0001 cars.info 
DINFO2001-00070-0001 blinds.info 
DINFO2001-00071-0001 phoenix.info 
DINFO2001-00072-0001 xtra.info 
DINFO2001-00073-0001 diamonds.info 
DINFO2001-00074-0001 
DINFO2001-00074-0002 ***.info 
DINFO2001-00075-0001 franchise.info 
DINFO2001-00076-0001 gay.info 
DINFO2001-00077-0001 wallstreet.info 
DINFO2001-00078-0001 
DINFO2001-00078-0002 suedtirol.info 
DINFO2001-00079-0001 dtag.info 
DINFO2001-00080-0001 golf.info 
DINFO2001-00081-0001 aplus.info 
DINFO2001-00082-0001 mortgage.info 
DINFO2001-00083-0001 football.info 
DINFO2001-00084-0001 gamble.info 
DINFO2001-00085-0001 homedecorating.info 
DINFO2001-00086-0001 academy.info 
DINFO2001-00087-0001 
DINFO2001-00087-0002 last-minute.info 
DINFO2001-00088-0001 salzburg.info 
DINFO2001-00089-0001 apotheke.info 
DINFO2001-00090-0001 anwalt.info 
DINFO2001-00091-0001 enom.info 
DINFO2001-00092-0001 rap.info 
DINFO2001-00093-0001 helios.info 
DINFO2001-00094-0001 cisco.info 
DINFO2001-00095-0001 expert.info 
DINFO2001-00096-0001 911.info 
DINFO2001-00097-0001 gems.info 
DINFO2001-00098-0001 value.info 
DINFO2001-00099-0001 aol.info 
DINFO2001-00100-0001 rauch.info


----------



## oezer (26. September 2001)

DINFO2001-00200-0001 golf-alpin.info 
DINFO2001-00201-0001 radtouren.info 
DINFO2001-00202-0001 dagehtsmirgut.info 
DINFO2001-00203-0001 specialist.info 
DINFO2001-00204-0001 brustkrebs.info 
DINFO2001-00205-0001 wagrain.info 
DINFO2001-00206-0001 
DINFO2001-00206-0002 islam.info 
DINFO2001-00207-0001 wellness.info 
DINFO2001-00208-0001 ibiza.info 
DINFO2001-00209-0001 hema.info 
DINFO2001-00210-0001 zauchensee.info 
DINFO2001-00211-0001 paradies.info 
DINFO2001-00212-0001 paradise.info 
DINFO2001-00213-0001 sprachkurs.info 
DINFO2001-00214-0001 waterford.info 
DINFO2001-00215-0001 jesus.info 
DINFO2001-00216-0001 mdi.info 
DINFO2001-00217-0001 suicide.info 
DINFO2001-00218-0001 wildcat.info 
DINFO2001-00219-0001 safe.info 
DINFO2001-00220-0001 locksmith.info 
DINFO2001-00221-0001 locks.info 
DINFO2001-00222-0001 lock.info 
DINFO2001-00223-0001 tasc.info 
DINFO2001-00224-0001 eyedoctor.info 
DINFO2001-00225-0001 fritz.info 
DINFO2001-00226-0001 lungau.info 
DINFO2001-00227-0001 eisacktal.info 
DINFO2001-00228-0001 valleisarco.info 
DINFO2001-00229-0001 ukevents.info 
DINFO2001-00230-0001 sulden.info 
DINFO2001-00231-0001 tpg.info 
DINFO2001-00232-0001 reisen.info 
DINFO2001-00233-0001 zellamsee.info 
DINFO2001-00234-0001 pensionen.info 
DINFO2001-00235-0001 kaprun.info 
DINFO2001-00236-0001 worldcard.info 
DINFO2001-00237-0001 stveit.info 
DINFO2001-00238-0001 schwarzach.info 
DINFO2001-00239-0001 goldegg.info 
DINFO2001-00240-0001 amade.info 
DINFO2001-00241-0001 grossarl.info 
DINFO2001-00242-0001 wald.info 
DINFO2001-00243-0001 koenigsleiten.info 
DINFO2001-00244-0001 tamsweg.info 
DINFO2001-00245-0001 textpad.info 
DINFO2001-00246-0001 ascot.info 
DINFO2001-00247-0001 mesa.info 
DINFO2001-00248-0001 mumm.info 
DINFO2001-00249-0001 webshop.info 
DINFO2001-00250-0001 humana.info 
DINFO2001-00251-0001 exhibitions.info 
DINFO2001-00252-0001 ukevent.info 
DINFO2001-00253-0001 loan.info 
DINFO2001-00254-0001 shopping.info 
DINFO2001-00255-0001 property.info 
DINFO2001-00256-0001 shop.info 
DINFO2001-00257-0001 shops.info 
DINFO2001-00258-0001 uss.info 
DINFO2001-00259-0001 global.info

--
das heisst 95% dieser Domains haben KEIN MarkenRECHT und fliegen wenn es nicht nachgewiesen wird demnächst aus der DB raus, und für euch, falls interessenten unter euch lauern jede Menge Ideen.. also Augen auf 

--
gruss
O3|Zer


----------

